# Replace Shift Solenoid?



## malbinson (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm new at this, but my shift lock sometimes does not release when I am in park and I have to wait for a clicking sound before it will let me shift.

The dealer tells me that the shift solenoid is worn out or malfunctioning and needs to be replaced and that it will cost $800.

I'd like to get some advice on how to fix this myself. I've searched the forum and a few other people have had this problem, but there's no solid guide to what a novice should do. I'm pretty mechanically inclined, and do not want to spend the big money on this.

Can I fix this myself? Is fixing as simple as finding the part, disassembling the shifter and replacing the solenoid? 

Thanks in advance for your advice.


----------



## RB24SRB24DETT (Jan 9, 2009)

give me as much info on your vehicle or pm me your vin and i can look for instructions and get you a price on the part


----------



## malbinson (Jan 29, 2009)

In case anyone is wondering, it's a 2001 Pathfinder 4WD.


----------



## KLL (Dec 2, 2005)

cant this be related to mechanical switch? there is a manual release system in 99. i think you have too. a little plastic cap to remove with a flat screw driver. it is right in front of shifter lever. remove plastic cap and push the butten inside with a thin rod or a screwdriver. try to see if it releases shifter when car is running.


----------

